# Stevens Model 76 A .22 Rifle



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Does anybody here own a Stevens Model 76 A rifle (circa 1938-1948)?

This pre-dated the Savage/Stevens 87A


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

I looked around and couldnt find one on the net?


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a 15A.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Looking in my gunparts catalog,they seem to have quite a few parts...Savage 6A-6AB-6B,Stevens,Springfield 87A-87AB-87B-87AT-76A all appear to be the same,the only parts that differ seem to be trigger guard screws.I like tubular feed .22s,no mags to lose.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

backwoodsman said:


> I looked around and couldnt find one on the net?


Here's some photos of one from an older auction...

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=9329909.0

The walnut is beautiful and it's built like a tank.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

lostspring said:


> I have a 15A.


Is that a single shot model?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks alot like the Bingham Squires detachable mag .22.


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

Win07_351 said:


> Is that a single shot model?


Yes
It was a Christmas present when I was 10yrs old. EEk that was 54 yrs ago. Shot the center out of many pennies.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

I have the sears jc higgins variety of this, it has a Tenite stock from the 40's with a few scratches on same the blue is still almost 100% and it never hiccups yet...These are great guns but once they start malfuntioning, they are junk as they are not worth what it costs for a smith to diagnose and repair..:shrug:


----------

